# Translation in UK



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Does anyone know of or has anyone used a service in the UK to translate into Arabic before coming to UAE.

Linata talks about MOJ (which i assume is minitry of justice) certified translation.

If not, does anyone know if it would be the FCO, UAE Embassy or another who miht recommend a MOF certified translator i UK?

Thanks


----------

